# الوصف الوظيفي للمهندس الصناعي



## صناعي1 (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

انا بصدد اعداد وصف وظيفي لعدة وظائف متعلقة بالهندسة الصناعية و بحاجة لمعلومات تتعلق بهذه الوظائف و مهامها فأرجو المساعدة 

الوظائف التي اعمل على توصيفها هي:

مهندس صناعي (بشكل عام)
مهندس تخطيط مصانع
مهندس تصنيع
مهندس كفاءة صناعية
مهندس دراسة الوقت و الحركة
مهندس مناولة مواد
مهندس تطوير مواصفات
مهندس مراقبة جودة

ارجو ممن يعمل بوظيفة مشابهة ارسال المهام الرئيسية و المسؤوليات لهذه الوظيفة او ارسال اي اقتراحات تتعلق بوصف هذه الوظائف و سأكون شاكرا جدا

و عند الانتهاء من ذلك سأقوم بوضع هذه التوصيفات في المنتدى و بانتظار مشاركاتكم القيمة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طريقة جيدة لتوضيح ماهية الهندسة الصناعية للطلاب والمهندسين حيث ان الصورة ناقصة او غير واضحة عند الأغلبية

اتمنى تعاون الجميع

جيد جدا :20: بارك الله بك صناعي1​


----------



## صناعي1 (10 فبراير 2007)

*الوصف الوظيفي*

السلام عليكم

لقد بدأت فعلا بوضع الافكار الأولية و لكن لا أزال بانتظار المساعدة من الجميع، و الموضوع ليس صعبا فما عليك الا ان تعبر بلغتك الخاصة عن المهام التي تمارسها في عملك، و ان كان لديك اي تصور عن المهام المتعلقة بأي من الوظائف المدرجة أعلاه ارجو الرد حتى لو لم تمارسها.

لقد بدأت بمهام الوظيفة الأولى (مهندس صناعي) و هذا الوصف هو وصف عام يتضمن أي مهام قد يقوم بها المهندس الصناعي و في أي قطاع (قطاع الصناعة، الخدمات، البنوك، الخ) و قد دونت المهام التالية:

•	التخطيط للاستخدام الامثل للموارد.
•	تصميم/تحسين العمليات الانتاجية و العمليات المساندة.
•	تحليل البيانات المتعلقة بتكاليف الانتاج و استغلال الموارد و تحليل مقاييس الجودة.
•	تصميم و تفعيل انظمة ادارة الجودة.
•	دراسة و تحسين بيئة العمل و تكييفها لضمان الشروط الصحية و تحقيق اعلى كفاءة ممكنة.
•	المساعدة في تقييم الوظائف و وضع معايير الأداء لها.
•	تصميم أنظمة ادارة المخزون.

و أنا بانتظار أي اقتراح بخصوص هذه الوظيفة أو أي وظيفة اخرى مذكورة أعلاه

لا تبخل بأي اقتراح
و الله الموفق


----------



## freeman84 (11 فبراير 2007)

توصيف وظيفى
الوظيفة : مهندس رقابة جوده
الاداره : ادارة التصنيع
الرئيس المباشر : مدير ادارة التصنيع
المهام والمسؤليات
1 – استلام خطة الانتاج من مدير الادارة 
2 – تسليم مراقبى الجوده ال process sheet الخاصه بالجوده للمنتجات الموجوده بالخطه
والموضح فيها نقاط التفتيش المهمه وكيفية التفتيش عليها
3 - التأكد من بدأ العمل الساعه 8.15 صباحا وأن كل مراقبى الجوده متواجدين بالقسم
4- التأكد من وجود العينة الموقع عليها من مراقب الجوده قبل بداية الانتاج لكل جزء
5 – التأكد من وجود الجيك الخاص بكل مرحله مطلوب التفتيش عليها حسب ال process sheet 
6 - التأكد من وجود الصندوق الخاص بالمنتجات تحت الفحص فى كل قسم 
7 – التأكد من تنفيذ تعليمات الجوده داخل الاقسام 
8 – عمل لجنه دوريه لاتخاذ القرار فى المنتجات تحت الفحص وأخذ القرار فيها ( مقبوله – مرفوضه – اصلاح )
9 - التأكد من تسجيل مراقبى الجوده فى النماذج الخاصه بالجوده 
10 - تقييم الأداء الفني لمراقبي الجودة بناءً على تحليل تقارير الجودة
11 - وضع خطه لمعايرة اجهزة القياس الموجوده داخل الاقسام ومتابعتها
12 - متابعة أى عطل بالاسطمبه أو الجيك حتى يتم الاصلاح
13 – المساعده فى حل أى مشكله تطرأ داخل القسم
14 - اخطار الرئيس المباشر بأى مشكله فى الانتاج لايستطيع حلها فورا
15 – وضع كروت التعريف الخاصه بالمنتج ( مقبول – مرفوض – تحت الفحص ) على كل منتج 
16 - التأكد من عدم وجود أى أشياء بخلاف الجزء المشغل والمعدات المساعده لتشغيله على الماكينه
17 – التأكد من سلامة جميع العاملين بالقسم وذلك من خلال ( الافرول – السفتى – الخوذه – النظاره – الكمامه – السداده )
18 – التطوير الدائم للقسم مما يحقق رفع المعدلات بجوده عاليه
19 – السعى الدائم لرفع كفاءة الفنيين وذلك من خلال اقتراح دورات تدريبيه لهم 
20 – التعاون مع جميع العاملين بالقسم والاقسام الاخرى مما يحقق أهداف الخطه 
السلطات : 
1 – التوقيع على الاجازات والتصاريح الخاصه بالقسم التابع له
2 - التوقيع على الخصومات والمكافئات للعاملين بالقسم
3 – نقل الافراد داخل القسم مما يحقق الخطه الموضوعه


----------



## صناعي1 (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكور أخي و اتمنى المشاركة من الجميع


----------



## خالد1402 (13 فبراير 2007)

أخي الكريم

قد يكون المهندس الصناعي 

من تخصص 

محلل منظمة في المستقبل.
محلل نظم.

أي أن اي منظمة أو منشأة تجارية يكون هناك فيها مدخولات ومخرجات فاالمهندس الصنلاعي ينظر لأي شي من هذا المنظور 

الشي الثاني ممكن نسميه.


مصمم الأعمال او سير الأعمال او حركة الاشخاص 

يعني بمعنى اخر كيفية حركة الشخص من قسم الى قسم او المعاملة من قسم الى قسم وتقريبا المسافة على حسب الأحمال ونسبة الأعمال الموجودة بين الطرفين فيمكن الأستفادة في هذه الحالة


على التالي:
1- إعادة تصميم الموقع الداخلي لمكاتب بحيث يكون القريبين للأعمال قريبة من بعض
2-وتقليل الوقت المنجز لسير المعاملات بين الإدارات
3-تقليل الوقت لسير المعاملة في الإدارة نفسها


زكثير من الاشياء في المنشئات التجارية الإدارية غير الصناعية يمكن الإستفادة منها من خلال الأدوات التي يمتلكها المهندس الصناعي


----------



## hk44 (13 فبراير 2007)

لدي سوال هل بحوث العمليات هوة نفسه الهندسة الصناعية ارجو التوضيح


----------



## abu_haneen (13 فبراير 2007)

مهندس تحكم في الجوده 
تخطيط وادراه مشاريع 
تصميم وتحليل انظمه


----------



## صناعي1 (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي خالد، شكر ا اخي ابو حنين

و ارجو من الجميع ان يشاركونا بارائهم في المسميات الوظيفية الاخرى و هي مرة أخرى

مهندس صناعي (بشكل عام)
مهندس تخطيط مصانع
مهندس تصنيع
مهندس كفاءة صناعية
مهندس دراسة الوقت و الحركة
مهندس مناولة مواد
مهندس تطوير مواصفات
مهندس مراقبة جودة


----------



## ابن عبدالمحسن (16 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة الخير لا أحد يبخل علينا بمعلومات ولو مختصرة ترى الاسماء الوظيفية احياناً تكون مجهولة أو جديدة 
اتمنى لو يذكر في هذا الموضوع الرائع نقطة مهمة وهي " الراتب " وهذا بعد موافقت صاحب الموضوع أخونا " صناعي 1" ........ ** اشكر جميع المشاركين **
نريد المزيد


----------



## نظامي (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
إليكم توصيف للمهندس الصناعي بشكل عام من موقع http://www.careerplanner.com

والمعذرة على إستخدام اللغة الإنجليزية

Job Tasks for: Industrial Engineers
Analyze statistical data and product specifications to determine standards and establish quality and reliability objectives of finished product.

Develop manufacturing methods, labor utilization standards, and cost analysis systems to promote efficient staff and facility utilization.

Draft and design layout of equipment, materials, and workspace to illustrate maximum efficiency, using drafting tools and computer.

Plan and establish sequence of operations to fabricate and assemble parts or products and to promote efficient utilization.

Review production schedules, engineering specifications, orders, and related information to obtain knowledge of manufacturing methods, procedures, and activities.

Study operations sequence, material flow, functional statements, organization charts, and project information to determine worker functions and responsibilities.

Formulate sampling procedures and designs and develop forms and instructions for recording, evaluating, and reporting quality and reliability data.

Apply statistical methods and perform mathematical calculations to determine manufacturing processes, staff requirements, and production standards.

Coordinate quality control objectives and activities to resolve production problems, maximize product reliability, and minimize cost.

Communicate with management and user personnel to develop production and design standards.

Recommend methods for improving utilization of personnel, material, and utilities.

Estimate production cost and effect of product design changes for management review, action, and control.

Complete production reports, purchase orders, and material, tool, and equipment lists.

Direct workers engaged in product measurement, inspection, and testing activities to ensure quality control and reliability.

Record or oversee recording of information to ensure currency of engineering drawings and documentation of production problems.

Regulate and alter workflow schedules according to established manufacturing sequences and lead times to expedite production operations.

Implement methods and procedures for disposition of discrepant material and defective or damaged parts, and assess cost and responsibility.

Evaluate precision and accuracy of production and testing equipment and engineering drawings to formulate corrective action plan.

Confer with vendors, staff, and management personnel regarding purchases, procedures, product specifications, manufacturing capabilities, and project status.

Schedule deliveries based on production forecasts, material substitutions, storage and handling facilities, and maintenance requirements.


----------



## صناعي1 (24 فبراير 2007)

كل الشكر لك أخ نظامي


----------



## صناعي1 (24 فبراير 2007)

*مهندس مراقبة جودة*

لقد قمت بالانتهاء من عمل المسودة الاولى لوصف "مهندس مراقبة جودة" أرجو ان تزودونا بأي ملاحظات أو تعديلات على الوصف و لكم الشكر و اليكم الوصف:

مهندس مراقبة جودة

_الوصف المختصر:_
يصمم/يطور إجراءات و نماذج ضبط الجودة، و يشرف على أعمال فاحصي الجودة، و يشارك في فرق تحسين الجودة، و يحدد معايير الجودة للمواد الخام و المنتج النهائي، يتأكد من صلاحية أدوات القياس، يحلل البيانات المتعلقة بمعايير الجودة، يحلل مشاكل الجودة، يتعاون مع الأقسام المختلفة لحل مشاكل الجودة، إعداد التقارير عن مستوى الجودة، إدارة المرؤوسين و تنمية مهاراتهم.

_الوصف التفصيلي:_
تصميم/تطوير إجراءات المعاينة و القياس و اجراءات التعامل مع المواد غير المطابقة. الاشراف على فاحصي الجودة. و المشاركة في فرق تحسين الجودة، و تحديد المعايير الفنية للمواد الخام و المنتج النهائي. التأكد من صلاحية أدوات القياس، و إجراء معايرة أدوات القياس، و ضمان توفر أدوات القياس المناسبة. و تحليل البيانات المتعلقة بمعايير الجودة التي يتم قياسها، و مراجعة سجلات القياس و المعايرة، و تحديد نسبة العيوب، و استكشاف علاقات المتغيرات المدروسة ببعضها، و تحديد مشكلات الجودة إحصائيا. و تحليل مشاكل الجودة، و البحث عن السبب الجذري للمشكلة، و تمثيل المشكلة بشكل إحصائي باستخدام الرسوم البيانية المختلفة. و التعاون مع الأقسام المختلفة في حل مشكلات الجودة، و ابلاغ الاقسام المعنية بالاحصائيات الخاصة بنسب المنتج المعيب و أنواع المشكلات و نسبها. و إعداد تقارير شهرية عن عدد الوحدات التي تم فحصها و نسب المعيب فيها، و إعداد تقارير تبين التغير في مقاييس الجودة في فترات محددة. و ادارة عمل فاحصي الجودة، و تدريب فاحصي الجودة على استخدام أدوات القياس و استخدام النماذج، و التأكد من تطبيق الاجراءات و استخدام النماذج بالشكل الصحيح، و تقييم أداء المرؤسين.


----------



## خالد1402 (25 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم على المعلومااااااااااااااااااااات القيمه


----------



## صناعي1 (27 فبراير 2007)

*مهندس دراسات الوقت و الحركة*

تحية طيبة، لقد فرغت من اعداد الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس دراسات الوقت و الحركة، أرجو الاطلاع عليه و انا بانتظار ملاحظاتكم على هذا الوصف
__________________
مهندس دراسة الوقت و الحركة

الوصف المختصر
يقوم بدراسة العمليات و تحديد الزمن المعياري لانجازها، و يرسم مخططات دراسة الحركة، تحليل العمليات و دراسة تسلسل خطواتها و الزمن الذي تستغرقه، و يقوم بتصميم/تحسين العمليات للحصول على أعلى كفاءة مع المحافظة على صحة العامل، و تصميم بيئة العمل للحصول على أعلى كفاءة مع المحافظة على صحة العامل، و يقدم المشورة في ما يتعلق باختيار المعدات و الأدوات المستخدمة في العمل.

الوصف التفصيلي:
تحديد الطريقة المناسبة لدراسة الوقت، تحديد الزمن المعياري اللازم لإنجاز العملية، و التوصية بشراء المعدات اللازمة لتنفيذ دراسات الوقت و الحركة (مثل كاميرا فيديو، ساعات توقف، برمجيات). دراسة تسلسل خطوات العملية، و تمثيل العملية برسم توضيحي، و توثيق العملية. تحليل تسلسل خطوات العملية، و تصنيف الخطوات حسب القيمة المضافة، و تحديد زمن كل خطوة. تصميم العمليات عن طريق تحديد تسلسل الخطوات و تحديد المعدات و الادوات المستخدمة، و تحسين العمليات عن طريق دمج عدة خطوات في خطوة واحدة او الغاء بعضها، او اعادة ترتيب الخطوات. دراسة بيئة العمل، تحليل متطلبات العمليات، و تحديد متطلبات العمليات من الظروف البيئية المحيطة (الاضاءة، المسافات)، و التوصية بإجراء تعديلات على بيئة و ظروف العمل لزيادة الكفاءة و تقليل احتمالية الاصابة بالامراض المهنية. تقديم المشورة الفنية لاختيار المعدات و الادوات التي تساعد في رفع الكفاءة و حماية العامل.


----------



## صناعية ولكن (27 فبراير 2007)

اخي هناك مسمى للمهندس الصناعي ولكنه عام بعض الشيء الا وهو مهندس انتاج حيث هذا التخصص يحتاج للادارة والهندسة معا وهذه اكثر شيء موجودة في المهندس الصناعي, صراحة انا افكر بتطبيقها في الشركة عندي حيث انه لا يوجد مدير انتاج بمسمى ومسؤوليات محددة ولكن لانه موضوع واسع انا صراحة محتار من وين ابدا وما هو الشيء في ادارة الانتاج الضروري للمصنع اكثر من الاشياء الاخرى وما هي مسؤوليات مهندس الانتاج.

تعليق: انزعج جدا عندما اجد وظيفة لمهندس انتاج ومطلوب فيها هندسة ميكانيكية بالرغم من ان الهندسة الصناعية والميكانيكية متقارب للغاية ولكن عدم طلب مهندس صناعي اهوا عدم معرفة بقدرات المهندس الصناعي ام عدم ثقة بالمهندس الصناعي ام ان هذا المسمى يخص المهندس الميكانيكي اكثر. 

شكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (28 فبراير 2007)

*مهندس الانتاج*

لقد لفت نظري الى مسمى مهم من المسميات التي يعمل بها المهندس الصناعي، و سوف أحاول عمل هذا الوصف ان شاء الله و قد يفيدك وصف "مهندس التصنيع" الذي سأضعه لاحقا. 

بالنسبة الى موضوع ايهما انسب لوظيفة مهندس الانتاج هل هو المهندس الصناعي ام المهندس الميكانيكي؟ ارى ان الجواب جدلي نوعا ما، فهذا يعتمد على طبيعة عمل المصنع و العمليات الموجودة فيه و المهام التي سيتولاها مهندس الانتاج. فمثلا اذا كان المصنع يعمل في مجال تصنيع المعادن و دور مهندس الانتاج هو الاشراف على عمليات الانتاج و التخطيط و الجدولة و ادارة المواد و ادارة الافراد، فالمناسب هنا هو المهندس الصناعي. أما اذا كان دور مهندس الانتاج في نفس المصنع هو تصميم و مراقبة عمليات الانتاج (و بقية الانشطة الاخرى هي من اختصاص اشخاص اخرين) فالمناسب هو مهندس ميكانيكي.
طبعا هذا في النهاية يعتمد على طريقة توزيع المهام داخل المصنع و شكل المناهج الدراسية في الدولة.
فالنقاش أعلاه قد ينطبق في الاردن، اما في مصر مثلا هناك تخصص اسمه "هندسة انتاج" و هو انسب لمثل هذه الوظيفة.


----------



## صناعي1 (1 مارس 2007)

*مهندس تصنيع*

لقد قمت باعداد الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس التصنيع، أرجو ابداء اي ملاحظات او اقتراحات ان وجد

مهندس تصنيع

الوصف الموجز:
يقوم باختيار العمليات الانتاجية المناسبة، يصمم عمليات الانتاج، متابعة و مراقبة عمليات الانتاج، يشارك في تطوير المنتجات، يساعد في اختيار الالات و المعدات و المواد الخام، يساعد في تشخيص و حل مشكلات الجودة، المساعدة في حساب تكاليف الانتاج، ادارة و تقييم المرؤوسين.

الوصف التفصيلي:
تحديد عمليات الانتاج الممكنة، و المفاضلة و اختيار العمليات الانتاجية المناسبة حسب معايير الكلفة و متغيرات العملية الانتاجية. تحديد خطوات العملية الانتاجية، تحديد قيم (أو نطاق قيم) متغيرات العملية الانتاجية، تحديد الأدوات المستخدمة في العملية الانتاجية (قوالب، سكاكين قطع، الخ)، اصدار مخطط العملية. مراقبة العمليات الانتاجية، و تحليل مؤشرات أداء العمليات الانتاجية، و تحديد أسباب عيوب و مشاكل العمليات الانتاجية. المساعدة في اختيار المواد الخام، اقتراح العمليات الانتاجية المناسبة لانتاج المنتج، اقتراح تعديلات على تصميم المنتج بما يتوافق مع العمليات الانتاجية المتوفرة. يحدد المتطلبات الفنية للالات و المواد الخام، يساعد في اختيار الالات و المعدات و المواد الخام. التعاون مع الاقسام الاخرى في تشخيص و حل مشكلات جودة المنتج، تعديل العمليات الانتاجية لتحسين مقاييس جودة المنتج. تقدير التكاليف التشغيلية للالات، حساب زمن العمليات، تقدير التكاليف المتوقعة للمتجات الجديدة. تدريب المرؤوسين على العمليات الانتاجية، مراقبة أداء المرؤوسين، تقييم أداء المرؤوسين.


----------



## sulhi (5 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عروبة (6 مارس 2007)

موضوع مهم جدا لكم الشكر


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (19 مارس 2007)

*ارجو المساعده (عاجل جدا)*

اريد معلومات عن (automation) مكتوبه بالغه العربيه


----------



## hi_same (28 مارس 2007)

مشكور "صناعي1" على مهندس دراسة الوقت و الحركة
فهذا عمل الآن رغما أني مهندس ميكانيكي


----------



## صناعي1 (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي hi_same و ارجو ان تخبرنا بالمهام التي تقوم بها للتأكد من شمولية الوصف الذي وضعته.


----------



## بيت لحم (31 مارس 2007)

*موضوع حلو*

انصح باستخدام هذا الموقع اللاستفاد
www.asq.org


----------



## eng_abulail (3 أبريل 2007)

شباب انا صناعي وان شالله رح اتخرج ب4.5بس لحد الان مش عارف شو بدي اشتغل لشان هيك بدي حدا يفهمني يالتفصيل الممل ماشي


----------



## صناعي1 (3 أبريل 2007)

اخ eng-albulail اهلا بك في المنتدى و اهلا بك بيننا كمهندسين صناعيين. طبعا سؤالك يطرحه الكثير من المهندسين الصناعيين و ذلك بسبب تنوع مجالات الهندسة الصناعية. امل ان تضيف هذه الاوصاف لمعلوماتك و ان تساعدك و لو قليلا في فهم مجالات عمل الهندسة الصناعية و نصيحتي لك ان تحدد انت المجال الذي تراه اقرب الى قدراتك و طموحك و تبحث عن عمل في هذا المجال و لا تترد في ان تسأل المهندسين الذين سبقوك الى سوق العمل كما فعلت في مشاركتك.

و في النهاية الهندسة الصناعية مجال واعد و لكنه يحتاج للمثابرة في العمل و ان تبذل جهدا على تطوير ذاتك. و اتمنى لك كل التوفيق.


----------



## ريمان فلسطين (13 أبريل 2007)

مهام الوظيفة : مهندس الصناعي تحليل البيانات الاحصاءيه وتحديد مواصفات المنتج ووضع معايير الجوده والموثوقيه اهداف المنتج النهائي. تطوير أساليب التصنيع واستخدام معايير العمل ، وتحليل التكاليف لتعزيز كفاءه نظم موظفين ومرافق الاستخدام. مشروع تخطيط وتصميم المعدات والمواد واماكن العمل لتوضيح اكبر قدر من الكفاءه ، واستخدام ادوات الحاسوب والصياغه. وضع خطة وتسلسل العمليات لصنع وتجميع اجزاء او المنتجات ، وتشجيع الاستخدام الكفء. استعراض جداول الانتاج والمواصفات الهندسية ، والأوامر ، والمعلومات ذات الصلة للحصول على المعرفه من أساليب التصنيع والاجراءات والانشطه. دراسة تسلسل العمليات والماديه والفنية تدفق البيانات وتنظيم الخرائط والمعلومات المتعلقة بالمشروع وتحديد مهام ومسؤوليات العاملين. اجراءات أخذ العينات ووضع التصاميم واعداد نماذج وتعليمات لتسجيل وتقييم والابلاغ عن نوعية وموثوقيه البيانات. تطبيق الاساليب الاحصاءيه واجراء حسابات رياضية لعمليات التصنيع ، وتحديد الاحتياجات من الموظفين ، ومستويات الانتاج. تنسيق ومراقبة الجوده واهداف الانشطه لحل مشاكل الانتاج وتعظيم المنتج الثقة ، ويقلل التكلفه. التواصل مع إدارة شؤون الموظفين والمستخدمين لتطوير الانتاج ومعايير التصميم. يوصي بأساليب لتحسين استخدام الأفراد والمعدات والمرافق. تقديرات تكلفة انتاج المنتجات وتأثير التغييرات التي ادخلت على تصميم وإجراء استعراض إداري ، والسيطرة. كامل انتاج تقارير اوامر الشراء والمواد والادوات والمعدات القوائم. مباشر العمال المنخرطين في الانتاج القياس والفحص والاختبار لضمان مراقبة الجوده والموثوقيه. سجل الاشراف او تسجيل المعلومات لضمان عملة الرسومات الهندسية ووثائق مشاكل الانتاج. تنظيم وتغيير مواعيد العمل وفقا للتسلسل صناعات تحويليه والمهل الى تعجيل عمليات الانتاج. تنفيذ اساليب واجراءات التخلص من الفوارق الماديه والمعطوبه أو الاجزاء التالفه ، وتقييم التكاليف والمسؤولية. تقييم ودقة الإنتاج واختبار المعدات والرسومات الهندسية لصياغه خطة العمل التصحيحيه. تمنح مع الباعه والموظفين وادارة الموظفين ، والإجراءات المتعلقة المشتريات ومواصفات المنتجات وقدرات التصنيع ، ووضع المشروع. جدول التسليم على أساس توقعات انتاج بدائل والمواد ، ومرافق التخزين والمناوله والصيانة.


----------



## ريمان فلسطين (13 أبريل 2007)

هذا ترجمة لكلام الأخ
مستشار التصنيع الرشيق Lean Manufacturing
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشائق


----------



## صناعي1 (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الاضافة المتميزة يا ريمان فلسطين


----------



## احمد 77 (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للجميع على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس محسن2007 (30 أبريل 2007)

*تعريف عام للهندسة الصناعية*

*تعد الهندسة الصناعية ولإدارية مجالا مهنيا واسعا يهتم بدراسة وتحليل وتصميم وإدارة النظم والعمليات المتكاملة لتنظيم الموارد الأساسية فى الإنتاج - البشر والمواد والمعدات والمعلومات - لتحقيق أهداف محددة. وقد أدى التزايد فى تعقيد المنظومات الصناعية والخدمية الحديثة وتأكيدها على الجودة وزيادة الفعالية والإنتاجية من خلال عمليات الأتمتة والحوسبة إلى زيادة الطلب على جيل جديد من خريجى الهندسة الصناعية. وعلى الرغم من أن هذا التخصص حديث نسبيا تطور على مدى العقود الثلاثة الماضية، إلا أنه قد أصبح بالفعل واحدا من أكبر المجالات الهندسية وأسرعها نموا.*

*دور المهندس الصناعى*

*إن أهم العوامل التى تدعم التنمية هى الدرجة التى يصل إليها التقدم فى الهندسة والتكنولوجيا. فالمهندسين هم البناه والفاعلين وصناع القرارات. وليس من مجال تتضح فيه هذه الحقيقة أكثر من الهندسة الصناعية. فالمهندسون الصناعيون اليوم هم المهندسين القادرين على تصميم وبناء والإشراف على وإدارة واستخدام النظم وتحقيق التكامل بين وظائفها. فالمهندس الصناعى يجمع بين قدرات المهندس والمدير. وهو يعتمد على المعرفة بالرياضيات وعلوم الهندسة الفيزيائية والفنية بالإضافة إلى الإدارة والعلوم السلوكية لكى يقوم بدوره فى حل المشكلات والإبداع والتصميم والتنسيق وإيجاد التكامل بين الأنظمة. ومن هنا يعمل المهندس الصناعى فى كافة مراحل العمليات الصناعية والصناعات الخدمية والوكالات الحكومية. فهو يقوم بتصميم وتنسيق التصميم فى المصنع والنظم التى تتضمن البشر والآلات ونظم تداول المواد الخام ونظم المعلومات والنظم التى يتم التحكم فيها باستخدام الحاسب ونظم الجرد. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإنه يقوم بتحليل التكاليف والجدوى الاقتصادية والقدرات والاحتياجات البشرية ومقاييس العمل والعمالة والنماذج الرياضية للنظم. وتوفر الخلفية والخبرة والتدريب للمهندس الصناعى معرفة واسعة بالمشاكل الصناعية*​


----------



## م.مهدي (3 مايو 2007)

الف شكر ,,

استفدنا كثير ..

تحياتي


----------



## bazokka (11 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا الموضوع ده وبجد عاجبنى لانى انا طالب فى الفرقة التالتة صناعية وكان نفسى اعرف مجال العمل اللى ممكن اشتغل فيه الف شكر ليكم على المجهود ده


----------



## مهندس محسن2007 (11 مايو 2007)

مجالات العمل للمهندس الصناعي متعددة .. و كمهندس صناعي يمكنك العمل في اي مجال . في اي تخصص ... حتى و ان كان ظاهريا غير مرتبط بالهندسة ... فمثلا يمكنك العمل في المجال الطبي .. و لنكون اكثر تحديدا يمكن طبقا لتعريف الهندسة الصناعية توصيف مجالات العمل كمهندس صناعي كالتالي:

طبقا للمنتج Product:
يقوم المهندس الصناعي بدراسة تحليلية للمنتج في مرحلتي متطلبات السوق والتصميم .

طبقا لأبحاث التسويق Marketing Research:
دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للإنتاج الصناعي حيث يتم تقدير كل من التكلفة وحجم السوق بالإضافة إلى حساب طاقة المصنع وربحية المشروع الصناعي. وكذلك دراسة المتغيرات في مواصفات المنتج ومن ثم وضع قواعد لتقييس هذه المواصفات وتبسيطها..

طبقا لتصميم وتطوير المنتج Product Development and Design:
يقوم المهندس الصناعي بتصميم المنتج ودراسة موثوقيته وتكلفته وقابليته للإنتاج. بالإضافة إلى اختيار المواد وعوامله الإنسانية ودراسة متغيرات المواصفات ووضع القواعد القياسية والتوصيف.


طبقا لعمليات الإنتاج Production Process
يقوم المهندس الصناعي بتصميم عمليات الإنتاج الأساسية المثلي للقيام بالعملية الإنتاجية وتشمل:
دراسة قرار الإنتاج أو الشراء لجزء أو أجزاء من المنتج. 
دراسة عمليات الإنتاج واختيار العملية الإنتاجية المناسبة.
دراسة وتحليل العمل وأزمنته القياسية .
التخطيط لعمليات الإنتاج وتسلسلها المنطقي ووضع جداول تسلسل العمليات ومخططات مسار حركة الإنتاج والتجميع .
دراسة وسائل الفحص وضبط الجودة ووضع أساليب مخططات الرقابة وأخذ العينات.
تحديد الكميات المطلوبة من المادة الخام والعمالة وذلك باستخدام الطرق التجريبية والتحليلية والمحاكاة.
اختيار المعدات والأدوات ومعدات المناولة ونظمها. 
طبقا لتصميم موقع العمل Workplace Design

يقوم المهندس الصناعي بالأعمال الآتية :
اختيار المكان
تحليل واختيار الموقع الأمثل للمصنع أو العمل أو مكان الخدمة.
تصميم خطوط الإنتاج والموقع
تخطيط حركة الإنتاج ومواقعها.
تحليل توازن خطوط الإنتاج والتجميع.
تحديد مراكز العمل والأنشطة المساندة للإنتاج
تحديد متطلبات المبنى وخدماته ومنافعه لعمليات الإنتاج والعوامل الإنسانية ومتطلبات السلامة.
تحديد متطلبات الصيانة للمعدات والأدوات والموقع.

طبقا للإنتاج Production 
يقوم المهندس الصناعي بتخطيط وجدولة ومراقبة الإنتاج على النحو التالي:
التخطيط لإيجاد معدلات الإنتاج بواسطة طرق التخطيط على المدى المتوسط.
وضع جداول الإنتاج. 
مراقبة مخزون المواد الأولية والمنتجات النهائية.
تحديد أساليب الرقابة على الإنتاج وأداء العمالة.
تحديد أساليب الرقابة على جودة المنتج.
مما سبق يتضح أهم مجالات العمل للمهندس الصناعي
م محسن


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (12 مايو 2007)

مافي احد يعرف لي الوصف الوظيفي للمهندس الصناعي كا اخصائي موارد بشرية


----------



## bazokka (12 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا الشرح التفصيلى لوظيفة المهندس الصناعية ولكن هل المهندس خريج قسم الهندسة الصناعية بيعمل فى هذه المجالات فى مصر تحديدا حيث يقال ان مفهوم مهندس الصناعية لم يعرف فى مصر حتى الان


----------



## imar (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا اعتقد ان اهم شيء في اختصاص الصناعي هو هندسة الدراسة الصناعية والصيانة


----------



## محمدباناجة (13 مايو 2007)

بس أبي أعرف كيف رواتبها بلتحديد في السعوديه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك
ولكن هل هذا ينطبق علي كل الشركات الصناعيه
عندنا هنا هذا غير متوفبر وتوجد بعض الوظائف غير موجوده


----------



## صناعي1 (27 مايو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> شكرا لك
> ولكن هل هذا ينطبق علي كل الشركات الصناعيه
> عندنا هنا هذا غير متوفبر وتوجد بعض الوظائف غير موجوده



هذه الاوصاف هي اوصاف عامة، قد لا توجد جميع هذه الوظائف في كل المصانع، حتى المهام قد تتفاوت من وظيفة لاخرى. لكن تبقى هذه الاوصاف اطارا عاما للوظاف التي قد يشغلها المهندس الصناعي.


----------



## هيثم حلمى (7 يونيو 2007)

اليكم معلومات بسيطة
http://rapidshare.com/files/35701518/QUALITY.doc.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570167...604___1610___1601____1575___1604___1580_.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35701763/__1575___1604___1580___1608___1583___1577_.doc.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570186...575___1604___1583___1575___1582___1604__.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570191...575___1578____1575___1604___1580___1608_.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570203...575___1583_____1575___1604___1575___1580.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570208...575___1583_____1575___1604___1575___1580.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570213...575___1587___1610___1577____1601___1609_.html


نقلا عن tkne.net


----------



## وليد القحطاني1 (10 يونيو 2007)

*المهندس الصناعي هو حلقة الوصل بين الإدارة والمهنس . حيث أنه إداري ومهندس في نفس الوقت , وله القدره على الإبداع والإبتكار*.


----------



## الصناعي الصغير (21 يونيو 2007)

hk44 قال:


> لدي سوال هل بحوث العمليات هوة نفسه الهندسة الصناعية ارجو التوضيح


 
اخي الكريم اتمنى ان افيدك بالاجابه الشافيه وان افيدبعض الشيء من خلال اجابتي الاخوه اللذين تسائلوا عن الفرق بين الاداره والهندسه الصناعيه 

بحوث العمليات بشكل عام وموجز يمكن تعريفها بانها مجموعة الطرق اللتي يمكن من خلالها معالجة مسائل اتخاذ القرار - خصوصا المعقد منها. بناء على هذا التعريف فان بحوث العمليات تعتبر من اهم الادوات اللتي يجب على المهندس الصناعي امتلاكها للقيام بمهامه اللتي لاحظنا من الردود اعلاه انها تتمحور حول التحسين والبحث عن الافضل لاداء المنشات الصناعيه والخدميه. 

بحوث العمليات يتم تدريسها في كليات الاداره والهندسه (الهندسه الصناعيه) وكليات العلوم (غالبا ملحقه بقسم الرياضيات). في كليات العلوم يتم دراستها من منظور رياضي نظري بحت. في كليات الاداره والهندسه يتم تناولها كادوات لمعالجة مسائل اتخاذ القرار التطبيقيه،، ولكن الفرق في القدرات المرتبطه بالخلفيه العلميه والرياضيه المفترضه لكل منهما. 
المتخصص في الاداره محدودية خلفيته الرياضيه لاتسمح له بالذهاب بعيدا في استخدام بحوث العمليات بشكل يتناسب مع التعقيد المتسارع لمسائل اتخاذ القرار. بينما المهندس الصناعي خلفيته الرياضيه كمهندس لاتعيقه عن تصميم وتطبيق اعقد النماذج اللازمه ولا حتى من المساهمه في تطوير وابتكار طرق بحوث العمليات على غرار مايفعله الرياضيون.


----------



## وليد القحطاني1 (25 يونيو 2007)

الهندسة الصناعية هي مجموعة من الأفكار والتطبيقات العلمية التي تعني بتطوير وتصميم وإنشاء تطبيقات الأعمال والأنظمة والتي تؤثر بشكل فعال على تكامل وتطوير العوامل الانسانية والتجهيزات والأنظمة والتقنيات. ​


----------



## وسيم العوضي (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم......
انا طالب هندسه صناعيه وبحاجه عن تفصيل عن هذه الهندسه وخصوصا في مجال العمل


----------



## alhareth (3 يوليو 2007)

hk44 قال:


> لدي سوال هل بحوث العمليات هوة نفسه الهندسة الصناعية ارجو التوضيح



نعم بحوث العمليات جزء من دراسه المهندس الصناعي


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (7 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم الموضوع جيد ويستحق الاعجاب جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## حسن حوسات (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين جداً


----------



## أسير السحاب (30 يوليو 2007)

المعلومات قيمة لكن ماذا عن راتب المهندس الصناعي وما هو مستقبله؟


----------



## eng smsm (7 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع رائع 
انا خريج قسم هندسة صناعية 2007 
الموضوع ده هيساعدني كتير في تحديد المجال اللي اتمني اشتغل فيه
شكرا


----------



## engineer.com (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير أفدتوني كثيرا


----------



## صناعي1 (18 يوليو 2009)

للرفع، للتعريف و اغناء الموضوع
نتمنى المشاركة ولكم الفائدة


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 يوليو 2009)

*التوصيف الوظيفي : مهندس صناعي*

التوصيف الوظيفي للمهندس الصناعي:
:20::20:​ 

يخطط استخدام عناصر الانتاج لتحسين كفاءة وفاعلية عمليات التصنيع والانتاج في المؤسسات الصناعية .
يدرس الهياكل الوظيفية للمنشأة والاعمال والوظائف المختلفة .
يحدد مسئولية الافراد ووحدات الانتاج.
يحدد مواقع التداخل في المسئوليات والواجبات ويؤسس برامج قياس الانتاج يحدد معاييره في ضوء التجربة والمراقبة.
يحلل استخدام المعدات والتجهيزات في الوحدات الانتاجية.
يطور برامج تيسير وتسهيل الاجراءات في مجال توزيع العمل وسير خطوته ومراحله واقتصادية حركة العمل ومخطط توزيع الالات في الوحدة.
يعد ويقدم تقارير العمل الفنية للجهة المعنية.
يعزز ويراعي تأمين واستخدام ادوات ووسائل الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتوفير الظروف الصحية في مكان العمل .
يحدد الاحتياجات التدريبية للمروؤسين ويعمل على رفع كفاءتهم.
ينفذ ما يكلف به في مجال العمل.


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس تخطيط مصانع*

الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس تخطيط مصانع:

:20::20:​يدرس ويحلل ويخطط توزيع الالات والمعدات في اقسام المصانع لتحقيق أعلى درجة من الكفاءة والفعالية والتشغيل.

يدرس عناصر الالات والمعدات والتجهيزات .
يحدد الاحتياجات المساحية لكل منها في ضوء حجمها وتعليمات الجهات الصانعة.
يدرس ويحلل مسير الخطوط الانتاجية ووظائف التجهيزات في كل خط وعلاقتها مع عمليات التصنيع في الخطوط الاخرى .
يحدد المساحة الاجمالية للمصتع.
يرسم مخططات ارضية المشاغل.
يوزع الالات والاجهزة والمعدات حسب تسلسل التصنيع مراعيا الاحتياجات الاساسية والمرافق اللازمة لكل اله من حيث الطاقة الكهربائية وخدمات المياة والتصريف والانارة والتهوية.
يتدارس المخططات مع الجهات المعنية ويدخل التعديلات المتفق عليها .
يعد ويقدم التقارير الفنية للجهة المعنية.
يعزز ويراعي تأمين واستخدام ادوات ووسائل الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتوفير الظروف الصحية في مكان العمل . 
يحدد الاحتياجات التدريبية للمروؤسين ويعمل على رفع كفاءتهم. 
ينفذ ما يكلف به في مجال العمل.


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس تصنيع*

التوصيف الوضيفي لمهندس التصنيع:
:20::20:

يدرس ويحلل الخطط الانتاجية ويحدد كمية ونوعية ومواصفات المنتجات ويقود وينسق نشاطات الافراد لتحقيق الخطط الانتاجية.​
يدرس ويحلل الخطط الانتاجية للمصنع.​
يحدد قوائم كميات وجداول مواصفات المواد الاولية وبرامج تأمينها.​
يدرس الطاقة الانتاجية لتجهيزات المصنع والقوى العاملة.​
يحدد اسلوب العمل ونظام التناوب عليه.​
يحدد الاهداف الانتاجية لكل وحدة وينظم ادوارها ويتابع الاجراءات التنفيذية ويقوم مدى التقدم في الانجاز ويتخذ الاجراءات التصويبية اللازمة لضمان تحقيق الاهداف الانتاجية.​
يراقب نوعية المنتجات ويضبط الفواقد في المواد والوقت والجهد.​
يشرف على تشغيل تجهيزات المصنع في ضوء توصيات الشركة الصانعة.​
يدرس ويقترح نظام حوافز للعاملين لرفع وتحسين انتاجيتهم.​
يشارك في تقدير كلفة المنتجات .​
يعد ويقدم التقارير الفنية.​
يعزز ويراعي تأمين واستخدام ادوات ووسائل الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتوفير الظروف الصحية في مكان العمل . ​
يحدد الاحتياجات التدريبية للمروؤسين ويعمل على رفع كفاءتهم. ​
ينفذ ما يكلف به في مجال العمل. ​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس دراسة الوقت و الحركة*

الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس دراسة الوقت و الحركة:
:20::20:​يدرس ويطور اجراءات قياس العمل ويخطط ويشرف على دراسات الوقت والحركة ويقدم التوصيات لرفع الكفاءة الانتاجية ويشرف على تنفيذها.​
يبحث مع الادارة والمشرفين للتحقق من مخطط الانتاج والعمل والتنظيم الاداري والصناعي لتشخيص المشاكل.​
يدرس التنظيم والعمليات والاجراءات القائمة او المقترحة بما في ذلك المنتجات واسلوب العمل ومواقع المكاتب واستخدام الماكينات وطرق تسليم وتسلم المواد ومكان العمل وحسابات الكلفة والفحص والتفتيش ومستوى الرقابة وضبط النوعية ويحللها ويضع منهجا لدراسة طرق اداء العمل وقياس معدلات الاداء للعاملين.​
يدير ويخطط ويشرف على دراسات الوقت والحركة.​
يتأكد من التطبيق الصحيح للمنهج المرسوم.​
يحلل نتائج دراسة الوقت والحركة لتحديد وتقليل الجهد غير الضروري لوضع مستويات للوقت والانتاج كمعدلات انتاج واقعية وكأساس لتقويم اعباء العمل وتصنيف الاعمال وتقويم الوظائف ونظم الاجور.​
يقدم التوصيات باجراء التغيرات في التنظيم واساليب العمل واستخدام الماكينات والعوامل الاخرى لتحقيق استخدام أمثل أو أكثر فعالية واقتصادية للموارد المادية والبشرية المتاحة ويشرف على تنفيذها.​
يعد ويقدم تقارير العمل الفنية للجهات المعنية.​
يواكب التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي في مجال الاختصاص .​
يعزز ويراعي تأمين واستخدام ادوات ووسائل الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتوفير الظروف الصحية في مكان العمل . ​
يحدد الاحتياجات التدريبية للمروؤسين ويعمل على رفع كفاءتهم. ​
ينفذ ما يكلف به في مجال العمل. ​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس مناولة مواد*

الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس مناولة مواد:
:20::20:​يدرس ويحلل خواص المواد المنقولة ويحدد نظام النقل المناسب ،يصمم نظام النقل ويشرف على تنفيذها وتشغيلة .

يدرس طبيعة المواد المراد نقلها ومناولتها وخصائصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية.
يدرس حجم وكمية المواد وتوقيت توريدها في ضوء خطط برامج الانتاج .
يبحث في انظمة واساليب نقل ومناولة المواد مثل النقل بالانابيب وبالسيور الناقلة والحلزونات وبقنوات الهواء المضغوط وبالاسطونات النافلة ويختار النظام الفعال ويقدر كلفته ومردودة ويتدارسة مع الجهة المعنية.
يقوم باعداد التصاميم التنفيذيه.
يشرف على اعمال التنفيذ والتركيب والتشغيل .
يختبر كفاءة النظام ويطوره لتحسين فعاليته.
يعدد ويقدم التقارير الفنية للجهة المعنية.
يعزز ويراعي تأمين واستخدام ادوات ووسائل الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتوفير الظروف الصحية في مكان العمل . ​
يحدد الاحتياجات التدريبية للمروؤسين ويعمل على رفع كفاءتهم. ​
ينفذ ما يكلف به في مجال العمل​


----------



## هبة السماء (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس تطوير مواصفات*

الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس تطوير مواصفات:
:20::20:​ 
يبحث في المواصفات الفنية للمواد والمنتجات ويطور التصاميم الهندسية ومواصفات المواد التصنيع لتحقيق منتجات منافسة.

يدرس مشاريع الانتاج الحالية والمستقبلية من حيث تصاميمها الهندسية ومواصفات وخصائص المواد الداخلة في الانتاج ومواصفات المنتجات النهائية.
يبحث ويحلل التصاميم الهندسية من حيث عمليات التشغيل والتصنيع .
يطور أو يحور التصاميم لتقليل الجهد والوقت المبذولين في عمليات التصنيع مع المحافظة على وظيفة المنتجات.
يدرس وظيفة المنتج وظروف تشغيلية واستخدامة.
يبحث في مواد التصنيع وامكانية استخدام مواد ارخص .
يطور مواصفات الانتاج وطرق التشغيل والتصنيع .
يعد المواصفات الهندسية والمعلومات الفنية الخاصة بالمنتجات وادلة التشغيل والخدمة والصيانة .
يعد ويقدم التقارير الفنية.
يعزز ويراعي تأمين واستخدام ادوات ووسائل الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتوفير الظروف الصحية في مكان العمل . ​
يحدد الاحتياجات التدريبية للمروؤسين ويعمل على رفع كفاءتهم. ​
ينفذ ما يكلف به في مجال العمل​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس مراقبة جودة*

الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس مراقبة جودة:
:77::77:​ 
يدرس طبيعة الانتاج ويطور معايير ضبط الجودة ، يشرف على اجراءات تطبيقها .

يدرس الانتاج من حيث خصائصة ووظيفته ويحدد النقاط الاساسية لجودته.
يحدد معايير ضبط الجودة في ضوء معايير الانتاج المنافس والمعايير المحلية والعالميةالمعتمدة ويتدارسها مع الجهة المعنية مثل مهندس التصميم ومهندس التصنيع واختصاصي التسويق ويدخل التعديلات المتفق عليها.
يطور اساليب واجراءات التحقق من الجودة والنوعية في ضوء المعايير المعتمد ويختبر فعالية ومصداقية اساليب قياس معايير الجودة ويتخذ الاجراءات التصويبية في ضوء التطبيق التجريبي.
يوفر اجهزة وادوات ضبط الجودة مثل ادوات الفحص والقياس والاجهزة المخبرية التحليلية والتصورية ، ويدرب المروؤسين على الاجهزة وتفسير وتحليل النتائج .
يحدد نسبة وتكرار عينات الفحص والاختبار .
يشرف على اعمال ضبط الجودة.
يحدد نسبة الفواقد 
يعد ويقدم التقارير الفنية.
يعزز ويراعي تأمين واستخدام ادوات ووسائل الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتوفير الظروف الصحية في مكان العمل . ​
يحدد الاحتياجات التدريبية للمروؤسين ويعمل على رفع كفاءتهم. ​
ينفذ ما يكلف به في مجال العمل​


----------



## صناعي1 (20 يوليو 2009)

ind. Engineer قال:


> الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس مراقبة جودة:
> :77::77:​
> يدرس طبيعة الانتاج ويطور معايير ضبط الجودة ، يشرف على اجراءات تطبيقها .
> 
> ...



شكرا على الاضافات القيمة


----------



## mohammedIT (1 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجو النصيحة*

شباب انا مهندس شبكات لاكن للأسف لي سنة وانا ابحث عن وظيفة في مجالي وماني ملاقي. قبل كم يوم لقيت وظيفة كمخطط لقسم الانتاج في شركة ادوية وهي على ما اعتقد انها من تخصص المهند س الصناعي. فارجو منكم النصيحة . للتواصل (××××××××××)

التواصل يكون عبر المنتدى،و يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## صناعي1 (1 أغسطس 2009)

mohammedIT قال:


> شباب انا مهندس شبكات لاكن للأسف لي سنة وانا ابحث عن وظيفة في مجالي وماني ملاقي. قبل كم يوم لقيت وظيفة كمخطط لقسم الانتاج في شركة ادوية وهي على ما اعتقد انها من تخصص المهند س الصناعي. فارجو منكم النصيحة . للتواصل (××××××××××)
> 
> التواصل يكون عبر المنتدى،و يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات



*Tasks*



Direct and coordinate production, processing, distribution, and marketing activities of industrial organization.
Review processing schedules and production orders to make decisions concerning inventory requirements, staffing requirements, work procedures, and duty assignments, considering budgetary limitations and time constraints.
Review operations and confer with technical or administrative staff to resolve production or processing problems.
Develop and implement production tracking and quality control systems, analyzing production, quality control, maintenance, and other operational reports, to detect production problems.
Hire, train, evaluate, and discharge staff, and resolve personnel grievances.
Set and monitor product standards, examining samples of raw products or directing testing during processing, to ensure finished products are of prescribed quality.
Prepare and maintain production reports and personnel records.
Coordinate and recommend procedures for facility and equipment maintenance or modification, including the replacement of machines.
Initiate and coordinate inventory and cost control programs.
Institute employee suggestion or involvement programs.

*Work Activities*

*Communicating with Supervisors, Peers, or Subordinates* — Providing information to supervisors, co-workers, and subordinates by telephone, in written form, e-mail, or in person. *Getting Information* — Observing, receiving, and otherwise obtaining information from all relevant sources. *Coordinating the Work and Activities of Others* — Getting members of a group to work together to accomplish tasks. *Guiding, Directing, and Motivating Subordinates* — Providing guidance and direction to subordinates, including setting performance standards and monitoring performance. *Making Decisions and Solving Problems* — Analyzing information and evaluating results to choose the best solution and solve problems. *Organizing, Planning, and Prioritizing Work* — Developing specific goals and plans to prioritize, organize, and accomplish your work. *Scheduling Work and Activities* — Scheduling events, programs, and activities, as well as the work of others. *Establishing and Maintaining Interpersonal Relationships* — Developing constructive and cooperative working relationships with others, and maintaining them over time. *Monitor Processes, Materials, or Surroundings* — Monitoring and reviewing information from materials, events, or the environment, to detect or assess problems. *Resolving Conflicts and Negotiating with Others* — Handling complaints, settling disputes, and resolving grievances and conflicts, or otherwise negotiating with others


طبعا التفاصيل تختلف من شركة لأخرى، لكن هذا وصف عام.​​


----------



## صناعي1 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

للرفع


----------



## العيناء (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*
http://online.onetcenter.org/
موقع يستخدم للحصول للوصف الوظيفي لاي مهنة 
*


----------



## dot4 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن شرح اوضح من هيك ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الفكرة رائعة ........نتمنا الاستفادة للجميع ........جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صناعي1 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

العيناء قال:


> *
> http://online.onetcenter.org/
> موقع يستخدم للحصول للوصف الوظيفي لاي مهنة
> *



شكرا على الموقع، و الحقيقة انا اخذت بعض المعلومات من هذا الموقع عندما اعددت هذه التوصيفات


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الهامه والمفيده 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## waelmd (17 فبراير 2010)

مهندس تخطيط انتاج: استلام خطة الانتاج من مدير الانتاج- متابعة معوقات الانتاج والعمل على حلها- دراسة الازمنة الفعلية للانتاج ومقارنتها بالازمنة المخططة من نفس الانتاج فى الخطط السابقة


----------



## waelmd (17 فبراير 2010)

أنا مهندس صناعى دفعة 2001 ولا أجد عمل حتى الان أنها فعلا مأساه لانتشار البطاله


----------



## eng 7amada (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الافاده بجد موضوع ممتاز انتظرو منى موضوع جيد ان شاء الله فى هذا المجال


----------



## حسن حوسات (10 مارس 2010)

موضوع جيد بارك الله فيك ومزيداً من العطاء


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## شيماء شوقى (15 أبريل 2010)

بجد جميل جدا وانا كمان مهندسه صناعيه ولسه برده مش لاقيه شغل دفعة 2009


----------



## super genius (9 نوفمبر 2010)

يا شباب هل للهندسة الصناعية مستقبل ام الكهرباء افضل دائما والرواتب مين افضل؟


----------



## hos127 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

Ind. Engineer قال:


> الوصف الوظيفي لمهندس مراقبة جودة:
> :77::77:​
> يدرس طبيعة الانتاج ويطور معايير ضبط الجودة ، يشرف على اجراءات تطبيقها .
> 
> ...



رائع


----------



## آدم محمد آدم (6 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد صلاة دائمة مستمرة بدوامك
جزى الله عنا كاتب المقالة المغتضب عن اهم المجالات الهندسية المعاصرة والتى تغطى المجال الفنى والادارى , ولذلك نطلب المزيد منه وايضا فلسفة هذا العلم الجديد فى مجال العلوم الهندسية. 
والله الموفق


----------



## is999 (16 يوليو 2011)

ياشباب انا مهندس صناعي  والحمدلله تخرجت 
وقدمت علي وظيفه في مصنع الاسمنت بمسمي مهندس تصنيع وعندي اختبار علي هذي الوظيفه 

هل المهندس الصناعي انسب لهذي الوظيفة من المهندس الميكانيكي 
 وماهي المهام


----------



## صناعي1 (16 يوليو 2011)

is999 قال:


> ياشباب انا مهندس صناعي والحمدلله تخرجت
> وقدمت علي وظيفه في مصنع الاسمنت بمسمي مهندس تصنيع وعندي اختبار علي هذي الوظيفه
> 
> هل المهندس الصناعي انسب لهذي الوظيفة من المهندس الميكانيكي
> وماهي المهام



عادة يكون المهندس الصناعي انسب، و ما دامت الشركة طلبتك لهذه الوظيفة فهم يعرفون انك انسب. اما المهام فهي تختلف من شركة لاخرى.
توكل على الله و نسأل الله ان يوفقك


----------



## mohammed radwan (17 يوليو 2011)

يا اخوان عندي سؤال بخصوص مراقب الجودة ايش رايكم فيه وهل هو مطلوب في السعودية؟


----------



## is999 (18 يوليو 2011)

*ياشباب هل مهندس تفتيش من مؤهلات المهندس الصناعي اما المكانيكي
*


----------



## السامي (13 أغسطس 2011)

لا تنسى عمل وصف وظيفي للمهندس الصناعي في القطاع الخدمي.. كالبنوك والمستشفيات وشركات الطيران والشحن...


----------



## Mamdouh Al-harbi (5 مايو 2013)

ماذا يتوجب على المهندس الصناعي من مسؤوليات في الدوائر الحكومية والشركات؟! 
+ هل المسؤوليات التي على عاتق المهندس الصناعي أكبر من غيرها من باقي التخصصات ؟


----------



## hatem911 (6 مايو 2013)

مشكور و ما قصرتو


----------



## ahmed abu yara (22 مايو 2013)

موضوع مفيد وشيق ونتمنى الجميع يفيدونا بالاراء والوصف


----------



## tota000 (19 يونيو 2013)

*رد: الوصف الوظيفي*

شكرا على التوضبح ياأخي .


----------



## mah9915 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------

